# snow goose report from nebraska



## ducksmacker (Oct 17, 2002)

I went down near Beatrice last weekend(22-23) and helped a guy setup his decoy spread,then we hunted the rest of the day. We saw quite a few birds for the weather conditions,around 10,000. We shot 4. The waterholes around Beatrice were wide open but since the cold front last Sunday have froze back over. There are a few birds in the basin area but not many. The eastern part of the state is froze solid with 8-12 inches of ice on lakes around Omaha. Some of the sandhill lakes have open water but most are froze solid with 6-12 inches of ice.It seems like the major freeze line is I-80.South of it the ice isn't too bad and North of it the ice is pretty thick.From Lincoln east is still froze up and it will take some warm winds and sunshine to open the area up. The weather forecast for this week is quite a bit warmer and south winds. They should be here in large numbers by the weekend.
From the reports I've read most of the birds are still south of Missouri but the weather forecast should get them migrating good this week.

Good luck,
Alex


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

Great report. It is very helpful. I am thinking about heading down that way this weekend (March 7) and have been wondering about conditions.


----------

